# Fake interpreter



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you hear about the fake interpreter at he funeral in South Africa last week? Apparently he was accused of murder 10 years ago and he was less than 10 feet away from obummer. It's too bad he wasn't accused of murder during the funeral!!!!! We just can't get a break!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

On Jimmy Kimmel they brought in a real interpreter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ever notice how anything around Obama slowly comes out in little bits here and there. As they try to hide things and make them go away. Just as it is just about over and important bit of fact comes out.
Question where the heck was his SS. There is no way in heck anyone not checked out by them should have been that close to the president.
I have no use for him but he is the president. I want him thrown out, impeached, quit on his own . But there is no way I want him turned into a life long martyr


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The thought that this guy was not checked out ahead of time is just laughable,


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't read about it, but if he was a muslim that's ocrumma's team and all he has ever picked was unfit cronies and other kinds of turd. 
Also, with him the end justifies the means and if his ss was any kind of American, maybe they were standing back hoping for the best and it just didn't happen. Whatever he would be a "martyr" for? That needs to see it's evil hope cut down and know it is to be ground out entirely and forever. That is the message. 
Judas Iscariot is not considered a martyr, even if someone else had killed him. The same goes for ocrumma and as for my part, all who truck with him.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I Bet someone at the SS got censured over this. What a joke Obummer and his staff look like Idiots.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

He should be flippin burgers at micky D's


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I figure it's par for the course.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just remember, if anything happens to him, we get stuck with biden. THAT'S even scarier.


"If we do everything right, if we do it with absolute certainty, there's still a 30% chance we're going to get it wrong." --Joe Biden, speaking to members of the House Democratic caucus who were gathered in Williamsburg, Va., for their annual retreat, Feb. 6, 2009

"Stand up, Chuck, let 'em see ya." –-Joe Biden, to Missouri state Sen. Chuck Graham, who is in a wheelchair, Columbia, Missouri, Sept. 12, 2008

"Hillary Clinton is as qualified or more qualified than I am to be vice president of the United States of America. Quite frankly, it might have been a better pick than me." --Joe Biden, speaking at a town hall meeting in Nashua, New Hampshire, Sept. 10, 2008


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Imagine the irony if that guy murdered the president, African murders American President found to be born in Africa.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The irony of the guy signing gibberish so that the hearing impaired could understand what was being said by politicians is hilarious. 
It's not cool that it happened during a funeral, and yes the hearing impaired should have been able understand what was being said.

I'm pretty sure it was a huge embarrassment. Yet it has me wondering what if any thing he was signing was actually understandable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even are the failed back round checks and security. Why didn't someone on the SS or other agency whisper in a SS agents ear that guy is a fake get him down now.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

meangreen said:


> imagine the irony if that guy murdered the president, african murders american president found to be born in africa.


priceless!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Even are the failed back round checks and security. Why didn't someone on the SS or other agency whisper in a SS agents ear that guy is a fake get him down now.


I agree they really dropped the ball, that guy should not have been anywhere near the podium, an epic fail. I think the vetting process that S. Africa uses or used should be reviewed by people who have the security knowhow and their recommendations followed. Because that never should have happened.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I was CRACKING up


----------

